# Etang Dieffenbach



## Jimbo (23. März 2009)

Hi,

ich fische jetzt schon mehrere Jahre an dem besagten Weiher. Dieser liegt nahe an der Deutschen Grenze beim Saarland neben dem Ort "Puttelange".

Nun zu meiner Frage: Kennt jemand diesen Weiher? Wenn ja, wie siehts mit dem einsatz von elektromotoren und echoloten aus? Ist das erlaubt?

Die Vorschriften sind leider alle auf französisch, daher meine Frage|rolleyes

mfg Jimbo


----------



## Carpfisher86 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Etang Dieffenbach*

Servus Jimbo !

Ich komme auch aus dem Saarland. Leider kann ich dir zu deiner Frage keine Antwort geben. Aber ich hoffe du kannst  mir ein paar Infos über den Weiher geben. Ich habe auch schon sehr oft von diesem Weiher gehört, war aber noch nie dort und würde gern mal dort hin. Ich fische ausschließlich auf Karpfen. 
Kann man dort Nachtangeln ? Wo bekommt man die Karten her und gibt es Jahreskarten und wieviel kosten die ? Hat der Weiher einen guten Fischbesatz, insbesondere Karpfen ? Weißt du auch zufällig wie es mit den anderen Weiher in der Umgebung aussieht ( Hoste, Puttlange aux lacs, usw..) bezüglich meiner Fragen ? 
Ich hoffe die kannst mir weiterhelfen und mir die Fragen beantworten. Wäre echt super #6 .
Danke schon mal im voraus.

Im übrigen würde mich die Frage mit dem Futterboot ebenfalls interessieren, da ich auch eins besitze. 

mfg


----------



## plattendreher (31. August 2009)

*AW: Etang Dieffenbach*

Motorboote sind glaube ich verbote ich haben in 27 Jahren nur den Bademeister mit einem motorboot gesehen ansonsten nur ruder oder paddelboote wie man es auch nennt Die Tageskarte kostet 8 € und man kan mit dieser Karte an beiden Weiher Angeln. Die Jahreskarte kostet 50€ auf beide Karten kann man je 3 Rollen und eine Stibbrute werfen. Die Tageskarten bekommt mann direkt am Automaten alle anderen Karten bei der Marie dort hängt auch direkt der Automat (nimmt nur Kleingeld) Ich habe schon oft Nachtangler gesehen und gehört aber ob es erlaubt ist.


----------



## XRaVeN (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Etang Dieffenbach*

Also ich Angel auch in Dieffenbach am Weiher.Motorboote sind verboten,so wie es aussieht sind Eletromotoren geduldet man sieht sich immer öfter an diesen weiher.Das Nachtangeln ist nur
mit einen besagten Nachtschein erlaubt aber den bekommt man erst wenn man 4 Jahren mit einen Jahresschein gefischt hat.
Habe mit einen Kollegen ein grundstück gemietet und muß jetzt
noch 2 Jahre da fischen um an einen Nachtschein zu kommen.Nachtangeln ohne Nachtschein würde ich nicht entfehlen das wird nehmlich teuer,das kostet dich deine Ausrüstung,dein Jahresschein und 10 x einen Jahresbetrag des Angelscheines also 500€ kannste dann hinlegen.Hoffe ich konnte dir einige fragen beantworten.

mfg
XRaVeN


----------



## bownz (28. April 2012)

*AW: Etang Dieffenbach*

Hey,
wollte am 1. Mai an diesen Weiher fahren, aber finde leider keine Wegbeschreibung oder irgendeine Adresse wie ich dorthin komme #c

Kann mir da jemand helfen, würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen :m


----------



## west1 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Etang Dieffenbach*



bownz schrieb:


> Hey,
> wollte am 1. Mai an diesen Weiher fahren, aber finde leider keine Wegbeschreibung oder irgendeine Adresse wie ich dorthin komme #c
> 
> Kann mir da jemand helfen, würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen :m



Adressen gibts mit Sicherheit hier irgendwo.

und den Anfahrtsweg müsstest du hier finden.


----------



## bownz (28. April 2012)

*AW: Etang Dieffenbach*

Habs vorhin bei google gesucht und nix gefunden.. hab jetzt aber dank google maps den Anfahrtsweg ^^
Danke erstmal,

weißt du, bzw jemand anderes wie und mit welchen Fischen der Weiher besetzt ist ? Und ob sich was geändert hat, der Thread wurde ja 2009 erstellt ^^ ..
bzw zu dem Weiher find ich im Netz irgendwie keine richtigen Informationen ^^

Mfg


----------

